# Nhận Biết Mẫu Đàn Ông Chung Thủy



## Hân Ngọc (29 Tháng tám 2016)

*Phụ nữ ai cũng muốn người đàn ông của mình là mẫu đàn ông chung thủy . Nhưng khái niệm chung thủy đối với hầu hết đàn ông chỉ mang tính ước lệ...*

Nói như vậy không phải những người đàn ông nào cũng trăng hoa mà có những người rất tốt, rất chung thủy với vợ con và dưới đây là một số đức tính đáng tôn vinh của phái mày râu và cũng là kinh nghiệm giúp các bạn trẻ tìm được người yêu, người chồng mong muốn.









*1. Coi gia đình là trên hết*

Ngoài công việc xã hội, chuyên môn thì nhóm đàn ông này luôn luôn coi tế bào gia đình là quan trọng, họ coi việc giáo dục con cái, coi tình cảm với vợ con là quan trọng và thu xếp một cách khoa học, tạo ra một xã hội thu nhỏ đoàn kết, hạnh phúc, yêu thương quý trọng nhau. Những người đàn ông kiểu này thường quý vợ, tôn trọng mối quan hệ bạn bè của vợ mà không e ngại, khuất tất điều gì.

*2. Luôn luôn ở bên cạnh bạn*

Các cụ ta ngày xưa thường ca ngợi tình cảm của những cặp vợ chồng sắt son giống như đôi sam đi đâu cũng có nhau, điều này rất đúng ở người đàn ông chung thủy, luôn luôn ở bên cạnh vợ, không đi đâu ra ngoài với người phụ nữ khác, không bao giờ để vợ cô đơn một mình. Tuy nhiên những người đàn ông này lại rất tôn trọng cái riêng tư của vợ cũng như của bản thân, họ tin tưởng nhau cả khi xa nhau, tóm lại là họ rất chân thành và tôn trọng tình cảm, sự thật.

*3. Có nhiều kinh nghiệm trong cuộc sống tình dục*

Theo nhiều nghiên cứu các nhà khoa học Australia phát hiện thấy không phải những người đàn ông có mẽ đẹp giỏi chuyện chăn gối mà những người đàn ông tốt, thậm chí cả những người xấu trai đều có nhiều kinh nghiệm trong cuộc sống tình dục, họ biết nghệ thuật làm cho phụ nữ tận hưởng sự khoái cảm. Rất có thể điều này xuất phát từ tình cảm, tình yêu đích thực, chứ không phải như những người đàn ông đẹp trai, họ có nhiều điều kiện "lên giường" với nhiều phụ nữ. Ngoài ra tình yêu đích thực còn giúp phụ nữ sinh những đứa con ngoan ngoãn và thông minh.







*4. Trung thực ngay cả khi vợ không hài lòng* 

Hầu hết đàn ông thường tự cho là thật thà trung thực nhưng mọi cái không hoàn toàn như vậy. Ngược lại những người nói hay, giỏi nịnh, giỏi tán lại là những người giữ rất nhiều chuyện bí mật, họ muốn dùng lời nói để làm êm ấm chuyện, che đậy những việc làm khác để mưu cầu tình cảm riêng cho mình nhưng những người đàn ông trung thực thì ngược lại, kể cả khi bị phật ý, bị tổn thương bởi lẽ họ quý trọng sự thật. Ví dụ khi thấy vợ phát phì hoặc mặc trang phục không vừa ý họ sẵn sàng góp ý trực tiếp, thậm chí những người đàn ông này sẵn sàng nói rằng họ ưa những người phụ nữ đẹp, biết ăn mặc. Điều này không hề gây cho vợ khó chịu (theo cách nghĩ của họ) mà sẽ giúp vợ hiểu ra sự thật để khắc phục và hoàn thiện cho tốt hơn.

*5. Luôn luôn lạc quan, chỗ dựa cho vợ*

Cho dù hoàn cảnh khó khăn đến đâu những người đàn ông tốt thường không bị khuất phục, là chỗ dựa cho phụ nữ ngay cả khi yêu nhau. Nếu bạn tinh ý sẽ nhận biết được điều này và chỉ có khó khăn mới bộc lộ hết những đức tính tốt hoặc những điểm xấu của con người. Đây là mẫu người đàn ông đáng tin cậy và tương lai sẽ là người chồng tốt.

*6. Sẵn sàng gác lại mọi chuyện khi vợ cần đến*

Cho dù làm gì, ở đâu nếu được vợ yêu cầu những người đàn ông trung thực thường sẵn sàng đến ngay hoặc làm việc theo khuyến cáo có ích. Trong thực tế những người chồng sống xa vợ khi nhận được lời khuyến cáo tích cực như ăn uống khoa học, lái xe cẩn thận vv...họ thường tiếp nhận và thực hiện tốt hoặc những việc hệ trọng khác, như công danh, sự nghiệp. Bởi vậy mà đứng sau sự thành công của người đàn ông thường có gương mặt của người phụ nữ giỏi giang, hiền lành và chịu khó.








*7. Luôn luôn làm cho phụ nữ vui cười*

Cho dù sống trong hoàn cảnh nào thì những người đàn ông trung thực thường là tâm điểm niềm vui cho gia đình. Những người này có khả năng hài hước, sống lạc quan và làm cho không khí gia đình vui nhộn, làm cho mọi người vui lây, tạo niềm vui và làm cho cuộc sống luôn có ý nghĩa, đặc biệt làm cho người vợ vui cười, lạc quan kể cả những lúc gian nan, bi đát nhất.

*8. Là người sống có tình cảm trước sau với gia đình nội ngoại*

Những người đàn ông tốt không chỉ có mối quan hệ tốt trong gia đình mà còn là người sống có tình cảm, họ coi trọng chữ hiếu, luôn có mối quan hệ tốt với bố mẹ, anh chị em và họ hàng thân thiết trong gia đình. Duy trì mối quan hệ cân bằng giữa bêm tình bên hiếu và luôn tìm cách duy trì nuôi dưỡng mối quan hệ này đồng hành phát triển.






*9. Không cầu kỳ nhiêu khê trong cuộc sống*

Một trong những đức tính tốt của những người đàn ông đích thực là sống đơn giản, không cầu kỳ, hào nhoáng, họ "dễ quên" đi những nhu cầu của bản thân để chăm lo cho những người khác. Ví dụ không quan tâm rượu bia, cà phê, thuốc lá, những trang phục đẹp, chải chuốt vv...mà chỉ thích sự thật với bản chất vốn có của mình trong khi đó lại rất yêu lao động.







*10. Không chấp nhận sự lừa dối*

Theo các chuyên gia tâm lý thì những người đàn ông tốt, sống có bản lĩnh thường tôn trọng tình cảm sự thật và không chấp nhận sự lừa dối, coi trọng lòng trung thành, tôn trọng nhau và coi sự giả dối, lừa gạt là ký sinh trùng nguy hiểm, không thể chấp nhận được.


----------



## longphamdoan89 (29 Tháng tư 2017)

Lộ hết các ông )


----------



## seotonghop2019 (8 Tháng một 2019)

viết dày mấy thánh lăng nhăng lên học xong thành đàn ông chung thuỷ ngay


----------

